# GS Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Review



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*Grand Seiko Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Review*
​

I'll be the first to admit that Grand Seiko's strategy with the Snowflake has always been, to put it charitably, mysterious to me. In creating the Snowflake, the brand found its first truly international hit and an icon that may one day rival watches like the Speedmaster or Submariner. Every other brand, like Tudor with its Black Bay, for instance, doubles down on these successes and creates dozens of versions of their recent masterpiece.



But not GS. GS has only released a handful of different versions of the Snowflake over the years, and these have generally been slight tweaks, like gold accents on the SBGA259. This new SBGA407, then, along with models like the SBGZ001, represents a turning point for one of the most important dials available today.



So what's changed? Well, obviously, it has a new blue dial, although it sports an extremely similar snowdrift texture (as you would hope). But this new Snowflake is also slightly smaller, and slightly dressier than the original. Matching this more classic case, it's one of few Grand Seikos that comes on a strap instead of a bracelet. Perhaps the biggest change, other than the blue dial of course, is that the new SBGA407 comes in steel, not titanium. More on that later.



First, let's get right to what most people really care about: the new dial. The blue, to my eyes (and camera) at least, is softer than in Grand Seiko's stock photos. By that I mean it's a slightly lighter, more subtle blue. It does a good job of taking on the hues that deep snow can sometimes resemble, but never approaches the rich, bright blues associated with glaciers. Suffice it to say, it remains a fairly under-the-radar look.



Looking much more closely now, we can see the intricate snowdrift texture that covers the dial. Grand Seiko has, since its earliest days, been associated with incredible dial craftsmanship, but it was really the SBGA011 (today the SBGA211) Snowflake that captured the world's attention. I suspect that people have an immediate connection to the Snowflake because the human psyche already has a connection to snow.



When we look at a fine guilloche or sunburst dial, these too are quite complex and intricate, but they are also very abstract. Snow, conversely, is something that the human mind recognizes instantaneously. The Snowflake, either this SBGA407 or the SBGA211, therefore, succeeds because it is somehow more primal than most watch designs. It immediately has an association with everything you already like or don't like about the snow and all of its connotations.



Or, alternatively, maybe it's just really pretty. Either way, just like the regular Snowflake, you do get a glimpse at some more traditional dial textures in the divisive power reserve complication. As I've already said a dozen times in my last Snowflake review, while I love power reserves, it would be nice if collectors got to choose for themselves. As the Snowflake collection expands, and it seems like it will, perhaps GS fans will get that option on some of these more obtainable models. This is perhaps signaled by the SBGZ001, the so-called Snowflake Maximus, which kicks out the power reserve entirely.



The date, thanks to its applied frame, remains unobtrusive and easy to read. Because the white date ring is fairly consistent with the light blue (as opposed to white on a black dial, or vice versa), it doesn't bother me at all. I do wonder what it might have looked like with a blue date ring, however, but since watch brands in general seem absolutely determined not to color-match their date rings with their dials, I suppose we'll never find out.



The hands remain stylistically identical to those on the SBGA211, and thank heaven for that. These are perhaps my favorite hands in the entire world of watches, and I wouldn't change a thing.



The applied hour markers, on the other hand, have changed. Gone are the tapered markers at 6, 9 and 12, and in their place are rectangular markers. To their credit, they are more consistent with the other hour markers, and therefore less noticeable, all the way around the dial than the SBGA211's, but I've always viewed the Snowflake's hour markers as a masterpiece. They're my favorite hour markers in the entire Grand Seiko lineup, so anything other than them, for me, is a bit of a step down. But tastes will vary, and I'm sure just as many people will prefer them to the SBGA211's markers. Part of me is glad they changed them just to help make this a more distinct model.



Overall, I'd define the SBGA407's dial as a variation on a theme, rather than as a rival to the SBGA211. On one level, it loosens up a bit, adding more than a bit of color. But on another, the more angular markers and classic case also contribute to a dressier appearance.



The case is ever so slightly smaller than the SBGA211's, 40.2mm versus 41mm, so if you felt like the original Snowflake was too large, the SBGA407's probably isn't going to change your mind. However, it's stylistically quite different. The SBGA211 has a much sportier case, made all the more apparent with its bracelet and screw down crown.



The Blue Snowflake, conversely, has a more elegant case, aesthetically similar to the original 1960 Grand Seiko. Unlike the SBGA211, its crown doesn't screw down, which I prefer in a dress watch like this, as it just makes the watch that much easier to set or wind.



It's also entirely polished, unlike the alternating brushed/polished surfaces of the SBGA211. This tends to compensate for its overall understated design a bit. Oddly, the smaller, dressier SBGA407 is also ever so slightly thicker than the SBGA211, 12.8mm versus 12.5mm. There's no way you'd ever appreciate that difference in real life, but it is a step away from the overall dressy direction the design is taking us.



The changes in the case design play almost as much a role in differentiating how the watch looks as the blue dial does, but it also hides one of the other important distinctions, namely that the case is made of steel instead of titanium. This might annoy Snowflake purists, as "being as light as a snowflake" was one of the traits of the SBGA011/SBGA211 Snowflakes. Others, like me, however, have a preference for steel and don't mind a little weight in our watches. Steel tends to be more scratch resistant, offering a functional improvement as well. Whether using steel or titanium is a good thing is ultimately up to individual preference, but I'm certainly not upset by the lack of titanium here.



One thing that hasn't changed is the presence of the extremely popular 9R65 movement, the core of the spring drive collection. This super-accurate mechanical/quartz hybrid has been found in Snowflakes since the beginning, and it doesn't seem like that's going to change anytime soon.



The 9R65 boasts quite a few advantages compared to other movements in this price range. For one thing, it has a 72 hour power reserve, but more importantly, it's exceedingly accurate. GS rates the 9R65 for 15 seconds per month, although most users experience significantly better than that in the real world.



Perhaps its most interesting trait, however, is its lack of an escapement, the beating heart of a conventional watch movement. Replacing it is the glide wheel, which rotates in a single direction constantly, as opposed to the oscillations of a balance wheel.



This results in one of the more fascinating traits of the spring drive, namely that the seconds hand is perfectly smooth, even under close examination. It is not the illusion of smoothness, as achieved by high frequency movements, but rather the lone example of true smoothness. The seconds hand glides completely silently around the dial, making for an oddly soothing experience. Perhaps no other movement more accurately reflects the passage of time better than the spring drive.



Beyond these technical achievements, the 9R65 movement is quite beautiful to behold. Spring drives clearly receive the most aesthetic attention of all of GS' movements and are the ones you'll find yourself turning the watch over to look at more often.



So that's the new SBGA407, but it will inevitably be asked whether the SBGA407 is better or worse than the SBGA211. In my opinion, this is simply the wrong question. The SBGA407 exists alongside the original, and not as a rival, but as an alternative. The SBGA407 will be there to serve fans who want something dressier, something in steel, or something, well, bluer.



Meanwhile, the SBGA211 isn't going anywhere. If you like it more, you can still get it, and if you already have one but find yourself wanting more Snowflake in your collection, the SBGA407 is there to fill that empty spot in your case. If I had to make a complaint about it, it'd be the price. It doesn't cost a cent more than the SBGA211. In fact, it costs exactly the same, $5,800. My question is why not charge at least a little less for a steel watch on a strap rather than a full titanium watch and bracelet. For those primarily concerned with value, then, I think the SBGA211 clearly has an edge.



The SBGA407 manages to perform the delicate balancing act of being different enough to justify its existence, yet incorporating enough Snowflake DNA to warrant its namesake. It's genuinely a great watch, and I hope it's the beginning of an entire line of Snowflake watches. The basis for the Snowflake design is just too good not to see at least a handful of versions in different sizes, colors, and metals to fit every need.

If you'd like to learn more about the SBGA407 or pre-order one for yourself, please click here.​


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The baby blue reminds me of a relative’s gender revelation party that I attended yesterday. It’s a boy!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the light blue dial color, but not the oversized date wheel.


----------



## groooooove (Mar 16, 2018)

i can't name anything i don't like. beauty. i'd love it on a nice bracelet.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Great writeup, thank you Timeless Luxury Watches. Of course all of your writeups are great  .

I like everything about this except the pastel blue dial. Not a fan of pastel watch faces, whether this or the Kabuki kimono watches, too feminine. 

I'd be intrigued to see what a navy blue Snowflake dial looks like.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

I want this watch. Would be a great friend to my Golden Snowflake. Want it on bracelet (I live in San Antonio=hot!) and while I'm aware that is a long wait I might be willing. Can we confirm the WR? I've seen 30m and 100m for this watch; it is the elegance collection...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

A black version of the Snowflake texture would be interesting, depending on if it showed the texture well enough. Would be like charcoal wood.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> A black version of the Snowflake texture would be interesting, depending on if it showed the texture well enough. Would be like charcoal wood.


That would be amazing, agreed.

But *bluedialler*, commenting on a Blue Snowflake thread, wishing there was one in black? Doing that handle a bit of disservice


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Covenant said:


> That would be amazing, agreed.
> 
> But *bluedialler*, commenting on a Blue Snowflake thread, wishing there was one in black? Doing that handle a bit of disservice


Lol



bluedialer said:


> A black version of the Snowflake texture would be interesting, depending on if it showed the texture well enough. Would be like charcoal wood.


I actually designed a dark gray Snowflake maybe a year ago when we were hanging out with Shinji Hattori. I called it the ash dial. Don't hold your breath on it becoming a reality though.



jandrese said:


> I want this watch. Would be a great friend to my Golden Snowflake. Want it on bracelet (I live in San Antonio=hot!) and while I'm aware that is a long wait I might be willing. Can we confirm the WR? I've seen 30m and 100m for this watch; it is the elegance collection...


This particular case back says 10 bar, so I'm not sure if it might vary by region, but it seems that the ones here are rated for 100 meters.



whineboy said:


> Great writeup, thank you Timeless Luxury Watches. Of course all of your writeups are great  .
> 
> I like everything about this except the pastel blue dial. Not a fan of pastel watch faces, whether this or the Kabuki kimono watches, too feminine.
> 
> I'd be intrigued to see what a navy blue Snowflake dial looks like.


Thanks! Yeah, a dark navy dial would be very interesting. My only fear is that, because the snowdrift texture is revealed by shadow, if you go too dark it might obliterate the visibility of the snow.



groooooove said:


> i can't name anything i don't like. beauty. i'd love it on a nice bracelet.


You can probably get an idea of what it'd look like as the SBGE225 used an extremely similar case.



Nokie said:


> I like the light blue dial color, but not the oversized date wheel.


Really? I love how easy it is to read GS and Nomos dates. What annoys me about GS' date is the hour long date change from 11 to midnight.



T1meout said:


> The baby blue reminds me of a relative's gender revelation party that I attended yesterday. It's a boy!


I can totally see that. For me, it reminds me of my dad's old powder blue Stingray.


----------



## daniel1112 (Jan 24, 2019)

Great write-up! I especially love how light blue compliments the white date


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

daniel1112 said:


> Great write-up! I especially love how light blue compliments the white date


In Seiko enthusiast tradition, this new model needs a nickname. Someone on Facebook called it the "Skyflake," and I think that's a perfect name for it.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

daniel1112 said:


> Great write-up! I especially love how light blue compliments the white date


That's great to hear. Different color date rings and dial colors are a common complaint among watch collectors, but this is one of the few times where the different color choices complement each other nicely.



Mark.W said:


> In Seiko enthusiast tradition, this new model needs a nickname. Someone on Facebook called it the "Skyflake," and I think that's a perfect name for it.


That's a great nickname. I've just been calling it the Blue Snowflake, which is, perhaps, too on the nose.


----------



## MSchu18 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ice Blue...


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Since glacier ice is blue who's to say the SBGA407's craggy texture can't reference ancient ice flows (see exhibit A below) rather than fluffy new snow? "Glacier Ice" however sounds more like a Gatorade flavor than a watch so that name is out. Simply calling it the "Glacier" sucks all the Japanese out of things and suggests pro wrestling more than sacred mountains...Japan actually has a few glaciers maybe something can be done with that?

- *Hyōgen*: Japanese word for "ice field". Pronounced more like "Showgen" so it sounds more accessible than it looks. I kinda like the name since mountains and glaciers ought to remain difficult to access for most of us.
- *Komado*: Name of one of the said glaciers.

Any other combination of mountain names, glacier names, and translations could also work. Oh yeah! Exhibit A:


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I actually designed a dark gray Snowflake maybe a year ago when we were hanging out with Shinji Hattori. I called it the ash dial. Don't hold your breath on it becoming a reality.


Maybe you can suggest to Hattori-San to put the snowflake dial with no power reserve on the SBGX333 case and bracelet. I've seen it in person and love it except for the quartz movement. Grand Seiko already released new varieties of snowflake during the latest Baselworld in dressier cases, so it's not too far fetched.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/sbgx333

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Anything but _Tiffany Snowflake_; that's been taken. :-d


----------



## HEQAdmirer (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the great representation of this new watch. Dial color absolutely outstanding, elegant


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going to take any pics outside or in the showroom? I like this lightbox better than the blacked-out one you guys used to use, but all the polished surfaces look flat.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> Going to take any pics outside or in the showroom? I like this lightbox better than the blacked-out one you guys used to use, but all the polished surfaces look flat.


Yes, I'm not a very good photographer and it really shows on watches like this. We're actually doing something special with the Blue Snowflake, which is secret for the moment, but you'll get a lot more on it soon.

As per our other photographs, here's some I took when we looked at the prototype:


----------



## changooroo (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> We're actually doing something special with the Blue Snowflake, which is secret for the moment, but you'll get a lot more on it soon.


If it's a beads of rice bracelet, I might be sold on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Yes, I'm not a very good photographer and it really shows on watches like this. We're actually doing something special with the Blue Snowflake, which is secret for the moment, but you'll get a lot more on it soon.
> 
> As per our other photographs, here's some I took when we looked at the prototype:
> 
> ...


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Well stay tuned, in the next few weeks we might have something to help. 

It can be really difficult to capture this dial. I've found that the Snowflake dials, whichever color, benefit from really angular lighting. If you have super even studio lighting, it obliterates the shadows from the subtle texture of the dial and the eye can't pick up them. The camera itself can be positioned perpendicular to the dial, but the lighting is optimally at a sharp angle.

Fortunately, in real life, rarely is your watch perpendicular to the only source of light in the room, so the snowflake texture is much more visible. 

With regard to the color, glare on the crystal will cause the blue to lighten, whereas some sort of dark ceiling (like in a lot of cars for instance) will make the blue appear darker. There are so many factors that affect our perception of what a watch looks like that it's really hard to capture in a static environment.


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

That dial color is something else. Unreal


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

My, probably less than helpful, pictures from today


----------



## Boselectah (Jul 19, 2019)

Every photo I see seems to enhance the blueness of the dial. In real life the face can look almost white, the blue is very subtle indeed. Yes, next to a white snowflake you can immediately see a vague tinge of blue, a hint of blue but I've seen comments talking about powder blue (ie a quite strong blue hue as per photos) but it's nowhere near that dark to the naked eye.
I assume there is something in the texture and manufacture of the face that causes cameras to enhance the blue? Maybe the pictures have a slight filter to bring the blue to the fore? The intensity of the blue does vary according to angle, strength and type of light. In certain situations, moreso when viewed from an angle, it looks bluer so maybe the photos are filtered to convey the darkest blue you can see with your eyes? I think that a bit misleading though cos if you look directly at the watch in normal light it's definitely not as blue as photos depict.
That aside, this watch looks sublime. The texture and changing hue of the face look stunning. The hands and indices constantly shimmer and flash in the the light too - I find the whole effect mesmerising.
Personally I think they have the blueness just right. Subtle not gaudy. Restrained not gimmicky. I think this watch is stunning and, unlike other certain marques/models, it is available to buy right now by any Tom, Dick and Harry without having to cultivate "preferred customer" status and wait 60+ months to buy it.


----------



## blfan (Apr 12, 2015)

Still waiting for it to be in stock in the 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: GS Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Photos*

Hi Ladies and Gents. I've been wearing this beauty for a few weeks now and am very happy with my choice. The Spring Drive movement has been +1 second over a months time! I am wearing it on two different custom brown alligators straps. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: GS Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Photos*



Tony Abbate said:


> GI Ladies and Gents. I've been wearing this beauty for a few weeks now and am very happy with my choice. The Spring Drive movement has been +1 second over a months time! I am wearing it on two different custom brown
> alligators straps. Enjoy the pics.


Great watch, great pix. Thank you. I especially like the third, with the American flag reflected in the bezel.

IMHO, that case style is the best Grand Seiko for wearing on straps. I believe it's also used on the SBGR261 and SBGW231.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: GS Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Photos*



Tony Abbate said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents. I've been wearing this beauty for a few weeks now and am very happy with my choice. The Spring Drive movement has been +1 second over a months time! I am wearing it on two different custom brown alligators straps. Enjoy the pics.


That is a beauty! I am glad to see GS is putting "Snow Flake" dials in other cases. I am keeping my fingers crossed that they will throw that dial in something smaller than 40mm at some point in time.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: GS Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Photos*



whineboy said:


> Great watch, great pix. Thank you. I especially like the third, with the American flag reflected in the bezel.
> 
> IMHO, that case style is the best Grand Seiko for wearing on straps. I believe it's also used on the SBGR261 and SBGW231.


I could not agree more; that particular case design is similar to (if not the same as) the one used on the SBGH213, SBGJ219, SBGR261, etc. The first thing I did when getting the Skyflake SBGA407 was pop off that strap and stick it on a smooth calfskin strap from Molequin/The Rake.


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the review- hadn't seen this one yet. Color is very attractive, and love the SS case and slightly smaller dimensions. If only it came without the date wheel!!


----------



## blfan (Apr 12, 2015)

Timeless has it with a bracelet. Is the bracelet available to buy separately and is it specially made for it?


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3jV_zPHLzs/

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

blfan said:


> Timeless has it with a bracelet. Is the bracelet available to buy separately and is it specially made for it?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3jV_zPHLzs/


Unsatisfying answer, I know, but details to follow. Hopefully I can answer every question on it by the end of this week.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unsatisfying answer, I know, but details to follow. Hopefully I can answer every question on it by the end of this week.


I can only assume that the "secrecy" around this shows that this is not one of the universal bracelets which can already be ordered/sold separately, but that this concerns a new type of bracelet?


----------



## blfan (Apr 12, 2015)

Any updates on the bracelet? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

@Timeless Luxury Watches any updates on the bracelet?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## J C (Oct 3, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unsatisfying answer, I know, but details to follow. Hopefully I can answer every question on it by the end of this week.


Did this ever become a real thing...?

@ Timeless... great review.


----------



## J C (Oct 3, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unsatisfying answer, I know, but details to follow. Hopefully I can answer every question on it by the end of this week.


Does anyone know if this Snowflake+bracelet ever become a real thing...?

@ Timeless... great review


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

J C said:


> Does anyone know if this Snowflake+bracelet ever become a real thing...?
> 
> @ Timeless... great review


I second the question....


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

I'd prefer a no date, but an oversized date is nearly as good.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Ambull said:


> I second the question....


Unfortunately, we just weren't able to get the project off the ground with GS. Sorry about that, we really wanted to offer them.


----------



## GlobalExpress (Jun 21, 2020)

I love mine, it just arrived today and the detail is amazing. First GS.


----------



## J C (Oct 3, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unfortunately, we just weren't able to get the project off the ground with GS. Sorry about that, we really wanted to offer them.


Thanks for answering...

It's a shame a bracelet combo hasn't come to pass, yet. It's a show-stopper.


----------



## J C (Oct 3, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unfortunately, we just weren't able to get the project off the ground with GS. Sorry about that, we really wanted to offer them.


Thanks for answering...

It's a shame a bracelet combo hasn't come to pass, yet. It's a show-stopper.


----------



## J C (Oct 3, 2014)

via IG @yas.onihead


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi, I own a SBGJ 237 and thinking about to buy a SBGA407. As every GS Watch owner knows, it isn‘t easy to find a bracelet.
I love the SBGA407 and was thinking about to look after a possibility to change the bracelet after purchasing.
I love the combination shown from you (J C), is this an original bracelet, or an aftermarket one?
If ist is an aftermarket bracelet, from which manufacturer?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## blfan (Apr 12, 2015)

GSNewbie said:


> Hi, I own a SBGJ 237 and thinking about to buy a SBGA407. As every GS Watch owner knows, it isn't easy to find a bracelet.
> I love the SBGA407 and was thinking about to look after a possibility to change the bracelet after purchasing.
> I love the combination shown from you (J C), is this an original bracelet, or an aftermarket one?
> If ist is an aftermarket bracelet, from which manufacturer?
> Many thanks in advance.


From the Instagram posts, I believe it is a bambi bracelet.

The bracelet used for the JDM model SBGE225 fits the SBGA407.

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your reply. Bambi bracelet?!
Maybe it is my fault, I am looking after an original GS Bracelet for this watch.
Why is ist so hard to find?
I am a little bit surprised that GS is not offering different type of bracelet for each model.


----------



## Watchseeker1995 (Oct 17, 2020)

This one or the normal Snowflake? Hmmm.. They're both beautiful


----------



## ret_iii (Aug 18, 2021)

I know this thread is over a year old, but on the off chance you are still monitoring it, J C, ...what is that bracelet, and where did you get it?? Others have inquired below, I know. I also have an SBGA407 and would love to find a fitting 3rd party bracelet -- not ready to shell out the roughly $800 for the GS bracelets advertised on Ebay that apparently fit, but who knows. Yours looks great.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

J C said:


> via IG @yas.onihead


Bambi bracelet is nice


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Tony Abbate said:


> *Re: GS Blue Snowflake SBGA407 Photos*
> 
> Hi Ladies and Gents. I've been wearing this beauty for a few weeks now and am very happy with my choice. The Spring Drive movement has been +1 second over a months time! I am wearing it on two different custom brown alligators straps. Enjoy the pics.


Hi Tony,
Can you tell me what the first strap is? dark brown gator- is that a custom? thx!


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

J C said:


> via IG @yas.onihead


Can you tell me what this bracelet is? Looks awesome!


----------

